# Do Snuggy Hoods etc., stop rugs rubbing out manes?



## Joyous70 (16 January 2015)

Help

My girl has a very delicate mane, ive been trying since mid summer to grow the mid section back that she managed to rub out down to the root on the stable door frame! grrrr.  

She is rugged at the moment with a neck rug, but i have noticed her mane is thinning where the rug sits    would a lycra hood be better for her under her rug? im thinking that the lycra won't move as much because its tighter or will this just add to the problem?


----------



## Matafleur (16 January 2015)

I use a snuggy hood a lot and whilst I love it the mane is falling out in clumps! I'm not too worried as horse seems comfortable and his mane was too thick anyway. I do wonder if it's because they get too hot, although mine is clipped and out full time. But maybe the mane can't cope being warm all the time?


----------



## ossy (16 January 2015)

I was also told at one time it is about the heat generated under the cover that aids the mane loss so to me adding another layer wouldn't help.  I've had the revert back to standard necks and she is fully clipped.  If the weather really turns I'll use my faceless waterproof snuggy hood but only with the standard neck rugs


----------



## Joyous70 (16 January 2015)

ossy said:



			I was also told at one time it is about the heat generated under the cover that aids the mane loss so to me adding another layer wouldn't help.  I've had the revert back to standard necks and she is fully clipped.  If the weather really turns I'll use my faceless waterproof snuggy hood but only with the standard neck rugs
		
Click to expand...

This makes sense - she has to have something to cover her neck when she comes in otherwise she will rub whats left of it out on the stable door, maybe she will have to start having her summer fly sheet with neck in when she comes in, and i will have to find her a turnout rug with no neck on.


----------



## lucemoose (16 January 2015)

I find that if I use a snuggy hood and either a standard neck rug or take the neck off a combi then I dont have this issue...ever since that one year my poor horses mane fell out in CLUMPS!


----------



## Batgirl (16 January 2015)

Anything that is on the neck will 'rub' as the horse moves, some obviously less than otehrs but it is the constant irritation of the follicles that cause it to fall out which is caused by there being something on top of the mane (imagine wearing a silk or fleecy head band for 22 hours a day!)


----------



## dianchi (16 January 2015)

If got a horzehood and can say that its actually improved, i was also advised to put skin so soft on the patch and it is definately thicker than its ever been before in winter!
Dont brush everyday also helps!


----------



## Joyous70 (16 January 2015)

I think she's going to have to have standard neck rugs by the sounds of it  I will have to suffer the consequences of bog pony who likes to face plant in the mud!! oh the joys of owning a grey!


----------



## LFD (16 January 2015)

I have had the same problem this year with one of my boys. I have bought him a bossy's bib which seems to be helping as his mane has stopped coming out. It was quite expensive but worth it if I can rescue what is left of him mane. I had to miss out plaits on the middle rubbed section of his mane at DR this weekend &#8211; poor chap looked a bit odd!


----------



## claracanter (16 January 2015)

Bossy bibs are your friend!


----------



## pootleperkin (16 January 2015)

I used to have this problem, but this year I have religiously applied mane condition (just Canter Mane and Tail) to keep the mane silky and slippery and haven't had any rubs this far. Spray some on the hood too - it's mostly the hood getting dirty that causes the friction and rubbing, so silkiness is your friend!


----------



## Rebecca88 (17 January 2015)

I love snuggy hoods but unfortunately they still rub x


----------



## pepsimaxrock (17 January 2015)

How do those bossy mane guard things work?  They just look like a rug that will rub to me x


----------



## Oscar (18 January 2015)

My Snuggy hoods hood, makes the mane go all on the wrong side and when I take it off he looks uncomfortable so they're on ebay!

What I do is have rugs with detachable neck covers and just have no fill neck covers so they are light but neck stays clean! I can then wash & dry them overnight which helps as the grease etc rubs the mane out too.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 January 2015)

Putting shine and silky type products on the mane helps .
However it's a disaster if you need to plait 
Rugs with separate hoods are better but IME everything damages manes to some extent .


----------



## whizzer (18 January 2015)

I used them once over a period of a few months to keep post surgical dressings in place,rubbed forelock out & loads of mane. Sold them as soon as they were no longer needed!


----------



## MillionDollar (18 January 2015)

Jumpers Horse Line combo stable rug is your answer, they don't rub the mane at all! I prefer using standard neck rugs but mine does the same as yours and rubs his neck on the door frame.

http://www.olddairysaddlery.co.uk/jhl_mediumweight_quilted_stable_combo~p~1378468525.html


----------



## pootleperkin (18 January 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Putting shine and silky type products on the mane helps .
However it's a disaster if you need to plait
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with it - I either wash mane before plaiting, or more often I use a fair bit of gel on the mane when plaiting anyway, so no problems.

Honestly people, save your money buying anti-rub hoods and just put conditioner on! Last year I had to use false plaits for early shows, but this year they haven't lost any mane at all!


----------



## DustyDog (18 January 2015)

I have this problem with our Section B ....I've tried everything and the only thing that works is leaving her mane totally uncovered all the time, spraying in big amounts of conditioner and leaving the brushing/combing to a minimum! It looks a mess on a day to day basis, but you'll see the difference when it comes to cleaning them up for shows!!  x


----------

